# Shed Roof Leaks



## K e v i n (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm a remodeler, and like many of us roofing is not my forte. I haven't been able to stop the leaks on this shed transition. I used white acrylic (Kool Seal brand) thinking it would work fine because it is thin enough not to dam on me, but I was wrong or else I have applied it wrong. I have some leaks at the transition and also some where leaking screws were covered but are still leaking. The angle on the main is 5/12 and the shed is a little less than 2/12 I think. 






You probably don't need to see beneath the tx but just in case . . 



I'm wanting to know if there's a material I should be using which is better suited for this application. I cannot insulate and install the ceiling until I know I have it leak proof. Is there something I should be mopping/rolling on instead of brushing this acrylic on - this will be my 3rd attempt with the Kool Seal if I use it again. Thanks for any ideas you might have.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

How much overlap is there between the two slopes? Take the screws out of the bottom of the steeper part, put some "grace" I+W under that and on top of low slope, cover with a 2 or 3 ft "transition" piece of the same metal. Good luck.


----------



## K e v i n (Sep 27, 2013)

I knew I screwed up not using a transition flash but I figured if I coated it thick enough I could "get away with one". That is not my normal routine but just goes to show shortcuts always bite you in the ass in the longrun.

I'm going to separate the two roofs and install the transition like I should have done to begin with, but I don't know what you mean when you say: 

_...put some "grace" I+W under that and on top of low slope_ . . .

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Use the I+W as a transition flashing for added protection. The "Grace" brand is very sticky and moldable.


----------



## apkole (Oct 31, 2008)

With a little research I believe you will find that best practices will point to a minimum 4/12 pitch for steel roof applications, or so I've been told by my distributor. I'm a comp shingle contractor, but have been called out on a few service calls for similar installations that had the same issues that you are facing. I did not offer a solution in those instances, but deferred to other steel roof contractors.


----------

